# Was ist das für ein Käfer?



## gerrino (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Ich würde sehr gerne wissen was das für ein __ Käfer aus meinem Teich ist.
Ich habe auch 2 Fotos gemacht. Einmal auf dem Rücken liegend  und einmal ganz normal auf dem Bauch.


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für ein  Käfer?*

Servus

Herzlich Willkommen 

Ohne Bilder wird das schwer werden mit dem Bestimmen .

In meiner Signatur kannst du nachlesen wie es geht mit den Bildern


----------



## gerrino (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für ein  Käfer?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Danke! Jetzt hab ichs. Die Bilder waren zu groß.^^


----------



## zickenkind (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für ein  Käfer?*

Hallo Gerrino,

es handelt sich hier um die Larve einer Libellenart. Welche Art kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Hatte ich auch vorm umbau auch im Teich. 
Aber evtl. kannst Du sie nun mal ERGOOGELN oder einer der anderen kann sie bestimmen. Habe mal gegoogelt und in der mitte ist eine ähnliche Larve zu sehen......    http://crusta.de/allgemein/libellenlarve_473 

73 Michael


----------



## gerrino (3. Mai 2009)

*Danke!*

Dafür kam der __ Käfer mir etwas zu dick vor. Aber genauer betrachtet, sieht es wirklich wie eine aus.
Danke für die Info!


----------



## Wels (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für ein  Käfer?*

hallo gerrino
ich hatte die gleichen käfer. das werden wunderschöne __ libellen ;-) freu dich.


----------

